# USA zahlt Indianern 1Mrd Dollar



## Gamer090 (12. April 2012)

Hi zusammen

Bin vorhin im Pro7 Teletext auf diese Nachricht gestossen, die USA will den Indianerstämmen 1Mrd Dollar zahlen, so zusagen als Entschädigung dafür das die Indianerstämme am Umsatz nie was abbekommen haben obwohl es ihr Land war.
Online gibt es denn Artikel bei Focus, hier zu lesen.

Eure Meinung dazu?


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

1 Milliarde Dollar für die letzten 226 Jahre Unterdrückung? 
Wie viel wäre das pro Jahr und Indianer? 2 Dollar?
Ist doch lächerlich.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> 1 Milliarde Dollar für die letzten 226 Jahre Unterdrückung?
> Wie viel wäre das pro Jahr und Indianer? 2 Dollar?
> Ist doch lächerlich.


 
Das ist es schon, und klingt irgendwie auch so als ob die USA einfach mal Geld zahlt aber nicht mehr, also nur Geld das sie durch die Nutzung des Landes der Indianer erwirtschaftet haben.


----------



## Threshold (12. April 2012)

Du hättest noch als Auswahlmöglichkeit hinzufügen können dass es zu wenig ist.


----------



## onslaught (13. April 2012)

300 Reservate gibt es. Wie wäre es mit der Souveränität der indianischen Völker/Stämme und uneingeschränkten Bürgerrechten ?
Geld ist nur ein Problem der Indianer.
Die Indianer Nordamerikas - Die Geschichte von 1900 bis 1999


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2012)

Gemessen an allem was denen widerfahren ist, sind es doch Peanuts und die Zahlungen hätten schon deutlich eher erfolgen müssen. Aber ich denke Rechte und Anerkennung wären da wichtiger gewesen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (13. April 2012)

Das ist doch eine Bodenlose Frechheit, wenn sie es wirklich ernst meinen *würden* (!), dann würden ganz andere Entschädigungen zur Auswahl stehen.
Da es eigentlich ihr Land ist, und sie wie Dreck die letzten Jahrhunderte behandelt wurden, also getötet und gewaltsam umgesiedelt und unterdrückt wurden, steht ihnen bedeutend mehr zu !
Zb endlich ihr eigenes Land bekämen (!), oder ein Mitspracherecht in deren Politik haben wo sie immer fix dabei sind und deren Stimme auch Gewicht hat.
Zumindest sollten deren wichtigste Politiker vor ihnen auf die Knie fallen und um Vergebung bitten, Live im Fernsehen !


----------



## Pagz (13. April 2012)

Triceratops schrieb:


> Zumindest sollten deren wichtigste Politiker (Obama und der Rest von denen) vor ihnen auf die Knie fallen und um Vergebung bitten, Live im Fernsehen !


 Ich wäre gespannt, wie die Reaktion wäre, wenn du von einem Deutschen Politiker verlangen würdest, öffentlich vor Juden auf die Knie zu fallen


----------



## Threshold (13. April 2012)

Das ist Vergangenheit.
So war das früher nun mal. Menschen haben sich ausgebreitet und die, die schon da waren wurden verdrängt.
Das ist überall passiert. Besonders die Europäer müssten sich dann überall auf der Erde verbeugen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (13. April 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Ich wäre gespannt, wie die Reaktion wäre, wenn du von einem Deutschen Politiker verlangen würdest, öffentlich vor Juden auf die Knie zu fallen



Unpassend, hier war es nur die braune Zeit und nicht etliche Generationen. Aber ist ja auch egal da quasi jedes Land genug Leichen im Keller hat.


----------



## Pagz (13. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist Vergangenheit.
> So war das früher nun mal. Menschen haben sich ausgebreitet und die, die schon da waren wurden verdrängt.
> Das ist überall passiert. Besonders die Europäer müssten sich dann überall auf der Erde verbeugen.


Keine Ahnung, was du jetzt genau meinst, aber ich meine die NS-Zeit (Massenausrottung der Juden etc..)



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Unpassend, hier war es nur die braune Zeit und nicht etliche Generationen. Aber ist ja auch egal da quasi jedes Land genug Leichen im Keller hat.


 Ach und weil es nur eine Generation war, muss sich heutzutage niemand mehr entschuldigen; wenn es mehrere gewesen wären aber schon?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> 300 Reservate gibt es. Wie wäre es mit der Souveränität der indianischen Völker/Stämme und uneingeschränkten Bürgerrechten ?



Du kannst nicht zeitgleich verlangen, einen souveränen Staat zu bilden und ein Bürger mit vollen Rechten eines anderen Staates zu sein 
Davon abgesehen zählen sie als vollwertige US-Bürger mit allen Rechten und Reservationen haben bezüglich Selbstverwaltung in etwa die gleiche Souveränität, wie ein Bundesstaat. Man mag sich darüber streiten, ob die Einflussgebiete insgesamt groß genug sind (umgekehrt aber auch darüber, wer überhaupt ein Recht haben sollte, dort Einfluss zu üben), aber die sozialen Probleme, die in den entsprechenden Bevölkerungsgruppen weiterhin überproportional häufig sind, haben nichts mehr mit der rechtlichen Situation zu tun, sondern sind einfach ein soziales Artefakt des Ausgangspunktes als unterste Gesellschaftsschicht. (vergleiche die Nachkommen von Gastarbeitern in Deutschland: Ganz unten angefangen und mehrheitlich immer noch ziemlich weit unten. Volle Rechte zu haben bedeutet in der heutigen Wirtschaftswelt nunmal nur arg selten, auch volle Aufstiegschancen zu erhalten)

@Zahlung: Wer soviel Leid, Enteignung und Unterdrückung in Zahlen fassen will, mag das versuchen. Imho ist es unmöglich, die "richtige" Summe zu nennen.


----------



## onslaught (15. April 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du kannst nicht zeitgleich verlangen, einen souveränen Staat zu bilden und ein Bürger mit vollen Rechten eines anderen Staates zu sein
> 
> Volle Rechte zu haben bedeutet in der heutigen Wirtschaftswelt nunmal nur arg selten, auch volle Aufstiegschancen zu erhalten



Stimmt, hätte schreiben müssen Souveränität *oder* uneingeschränkte Bürgerrechte.

Soziale Anerkennung wäre aber ein Leichtes, Größe zeigt sich auch, und vor allem, durch Toleranz und Unterstützung der schwachen Mitglieder einer Gesellschaft. Die Einzigen die halbwegs anerkannt sind, sind die Irokesen, die in halsbrecherischer Art und Weise die Stahlgerüste der Wolkenkratzer aufbauen.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. April 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Stimmt, hätte schreiben müssen Souveränität *oder* uneingeschränkte Bürgerrechte.
> 
> Soziale Anerkennung wäre aber ein Leichtes, Größe zeigt sich auch, und vor allem, durch Toleranz und Unterstützung der schwachen Mitglieder einer Gesellschaft. Die Einzigen die halbwegs anerkannt sind, sind die Irokesen, die in halsbrecherischer Art und Weise die Stahlgerüste der Wolkenkratzer aufbauen.


 
Bauen die wirklcih die Stahlgerüste der Wolkenkratzer auf?

Soziale Annerkenung wäre zumindest mal einen Anfang, eine richtige Unterstützuung ist es ja nicht das wenige Geld das sie bekommen haben.


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2012)

Das machen die Mohawk Indianer. Da sie schwindelfrei sind. Die haben damals die Hochhäuser mit gebaut.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. April 2012)

Diverse Indianer haben Ende des vorletzten/Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts wort-wörtlich halsbrecherische Jobs im Hochhausbau durchgeführt. Mit Schwindelfreiheit hat das nichts zu tun (da wäre keine genetische Veranlagung für bekannt), sondern schlichtweg mit Armut und eingeschränkten Arbeitsmöglichkeiten.
Heutzutage werden solche Jobs genauso bunt gemischt von Industriekletterern erledigt, wie überall anders auf der Welt auch. (wobei ich eine gewisse Überrepräsentation nicht ausschließen möchte - es ist ja nicht unbedingt unüblich, dass sich Berufsbilder in einer Familie wiederholen oder das man Jobs über bestehende Kontakte zu Firmen erhält, die eben aus diesen Jahren resultieren. Aber mit den Eigenschaften der Personen hat das nichts zu tun)


----------



## kühlprofi (15. April 2012)

Reicht doch vollkommen aus, 3'333'333 Dollar für jedes Reservat (Wenn es wie hier angesprochen wurde 300 sein sollen)
Häuptling Manitu kann ja froh sein überhaupt was bekommen zu haben - schliesslich ist die USA ja in "Geldnot"...

Und dass Indianer unterdrücktwerden ist ja traurig.. schaut mal nach Afrika da sieht es in Sachen Armut noch viel schlimmer aus!!
Die Indianer haben grösstenteils wenigstens was zu futtern und trinken. In Afrika verhungern tagtäglich tausende von Menschen..


----------



## Threshold (15. April 2012)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Diverse Indianer haben Ende des vorletzten/Anfang des letzten Jahrhunderts wort-wörtlich halsbrecherische Jobs im Hochhausbau durchgeführt. Mit Schwindelfreiheit hat das nichts zu tun (da wäre keine genetische Veranlagung für bekannt), sondern schlichtweg mit Armut und eingeschränkten Arbeitsmöglichkeiten.


 
Anthropologen haben aber bestätigen können dass die Menschen des Stammes im Durchschnitt versierter sind als andere.


----------



## CatStevens (15. April 2012)

Mal schauen wann die Palästinenser dran sind


----------



## kühlprofi (15. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Anthropologen haben aber bestätigen können dass die Menschen des Stammes im Durchschnitt versierter sind als andere.


Ja weil sie aners aufwachsen vielleicht und nicht in der warmen Kinderstube aufwachsen. Trotzdem ist es kein Traumjob im Hochhausbau rumzuklettern für ein paar Dollar's.
Ist ja logisch, dass si wendiger sind als ein fettes Stadtkind, dass nichtmal einigermassen gerade der Borsteinkante nachlaufen kann


----------



## Gamer090 (15. April 2012)

kühlprofi schrieb:


> Reicht doch vollkommen aus, 3'333'333 Dollar für jedes Reservat (Wenn es wie hier angesprochen wurde 300 sein sollen)
> Häuptling Manitu kann ja froh sein überhaupt was bekommen zu haben - schliesslich ist die USA ja in "Geldnot"...
> 
> Und dass Indianer unterdrücktwerden ist ja traurig.. schaut mal nach Afrika da sieht es in Sachen Armut noch viel schlimmer aus!!
> Die Indianer haben grösstenteils wenigstens was zu futtern und trinken. In Afrika verhungern tagtäglich tausende von Menschen..


 
Da hast du schon recht, die USA hat wirklich nicht viel Geld, besser als nichts ist sicher schon und verhungern tun sie auch nicht aber eben, Geld ist nicht alles.


----------



## Xibit1990 (19. April 2012)

Wie soll das wieder mit Geld rückgängig machen?

Manche Menschen denken wirklich nur an Geld die Lösung wäre


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Da hast du schon recht, die USA hat wirklich nicht viel Geld, besser als nichts ist sicher schon und verhungern tun sie auch nicht aber eben, Geld ist nicht alles.


 


Xibit1990 schrieb:


> Wie soll das wieder mit Geld rückgängig machen?
> 
> Manche Menschen denken wirklich nur an Geld die Lösung wäre


 Geld ist nie die Lösung für alle Probleme und als wiedergutmachung sowieso nicht


----------



## Seeefe (19. April 2012)

Naja ob das alle Indianer so sehen?


----------



## onslaught (20. April 2012)

> Naja ob das alle Indianer so sehen?



Die reichen Stämme (Spielcasinos/Schürfrechte/Bodenschätze) sind genausowenig in die Gesellschaft integriert oder auf sozialer Ebene anerkannt. Also was soll Geld da ändern ?


----------



## Seeefe (20. April 2012)

Ich meinte damit, das es nicht wahr ist, das Geld als Wiedergutmachung nicht gut ist. 

Wie viele von den Indianern würden den neun zum Geld sagen? Natürlich kommt es drauf an wie viel es ist. Jeder Mensch sagt zu Geschenkten Geld nicht nein und würde dafür eine Sache vergessen.

Hätte mich sagen wir mal, jmd Jahre lang verspottet usw. und würde mir dan als Wiedergutmachung, 100k € schneknen oder 50k €, ich würde wohl nicht nein Sagen.


----------



## Scavanger (20. April 2012)

Ob das des Rätsels Lösung sein kann... :/ Der Streit wird wohl noch sehr lange andauern, genau wie die Ureinwohner Australiens gegen die Invasoren.


----------



## Icejester (21. April 2012)

Spitzenidee das alles. Wir sollten dringend von Italien Schadenersatz für die römische Eroberung verlangen. Und England sollte endlich mal für die ewigen Wikingerraubzüge von den Skandinaviern entschädigt werden.

 Irgendwann muß doch mal Ruhe im Karton sein...


----------



## Gamer090 (21. April 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Spitzenidee das alles. Wir sollten dringend von Italien Schadenersatz für die römische Eroberung verlangen. Und England sollte endlich mal für die ewigen Wikingerraubzüge von den Skandinaviern entschädigt werden.
> 
> Irgendwann muß doch mal Ruhe im Karton sein...


 
Tja galueb webiger das sonst noch irgendwo Schadenersatz kommt weil es Heutzutage einfach keinem mehr interessiert irgendeinem Land Schadenersatz zu leisten


----------



## Shiny49 (20. Mai 2012)

Das endet doch wie bei den Aboriginis ( wenn man die so schreibt) in Australien. Denen gab man auch Geld, haben aber trotzdem keine großartige Verbesserung und versaufen ihr Geld.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Mai 2012)

Pagz schrieb:


> Ich wäre gespannt, wie die Reaktion wäre, wenn du von einem Deutschen Politiker verlangen würdest, öffentlich vor Juden auf die Knie zu fallen


 
Wohl in Geschichte nicht aufgepasst?! Was ist dann dieses Bild hier? Das ist ein Bild von Willy Brandt, wie er 1970 im ehemaligen Warschauer Ghetto kniet und um Vergebung bittet! Eine Spontane Geste, ungeplant, was auf die Aufrichtigkeit derselben schließen lässt.

Im Falle der Verbrechen der USA gegenüber den amerikanischen Ureinwohnern ist meines Erachtens eine ähnliche Geste angebracht.


----------



## Seeefe (20. Mai 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Im Falle der Verbrechen der USA gegenüber den amerikanischen Ureinwohnern ist meines Erachtens eine ähnliche Geste angebracht.


 
Irre ich mich oder waren es nicht als erstes Europäer, also wir, die die Indianer in Nordamerika bestohlen, getötet und unterdrückt haben?


----------



## orca113 (20. Mai 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:
			
		

> Irre ich mich oder waren es nicht als erstes Europäer, also wir, die die Indianer in Nordamerika bestohlen, getötet und unterdrückt haben?


US Amis ? Das sind doch Iren,Engländer Deutsche usw. also Euro.Auswanderer.


----------



## ich111 (20. Mai 2012)

Ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein...


----------



## mixxed_up (20. Mai 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Irre ich mich oder waren es nicht als erstes Europäer, also wir, die die Indianer in Nordamerika bestohlen, getötet und unterdrückt haben?


 
Naja, man kann ja sagen, dass die schlimmsten Verbrechen begangen wurden, als die USA schon gegründet waren und man gen Westen zog. Es sind natürlich genaugenommen Europäer. Aber tötende, brandschatzende Europäer, die sich mit Gewalt das Land von den Ureinwohnern genommen haben. 

Das ist alles lächerlich. Jeden Morgen in der Schule schwören die Nachkommen der Einwanderer dem Land treue, das ihnen nicht gehört. Ich kann wenigstens sagen, dass ich dem Land die treue schwöre, dass meine Vorväter nicht von Ureinwohnern mit Gewalt genommen haben.


----------



## der Ronny (21. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich richtig Informiert bin, ist das genau die Summe, die ein Flugzeugträger samt Anhang im Jahr kostet. Und die Typen haben ein Flotte für jedes Interessengebiet auf dieser unseren schönen Erde. Das dürften dann so 9 oder 10 sein 
Die haben echt nen Knall die Typen.

Ach und noch was  
Ich kann das Wort "Amerikaner" bezogen auf die 300Millionen in der "USA" lebenden Menschen nicht mehr hören. Amerika ist ein Kontinent und kein Land. Alle anderen Länder haben eine Vorbezeichnung ala´Nord-Amerika (Canada) oder Süd-Amerika für zb.Brasilien 
Aber es gehört ihnen ja eh schon alles. Da fällt der kleine Kontinent ach nicht mehr auf  

Und: die Leute die damals (ab 1492) auf diesen Kontinent ausgesiedelt sind, sind ja die, die es in Europa oder China nicht gebracht haben. Von daher könnte man ja sagen, das die jetzigen Europäer die Spitze der Evolution darstellen - besonders nach all den Kriegen in Europa.   
- Sarkasmus aus


----------



## onslaught (21. Mai 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Naja, man kann ja sagen, dass die schlimmsten Verbrechen begangen wurden, als die USA schon gegründet waren und man gen Westen zog. Es sind natürlich genaugenommen Europäer. Aber tötende, brandschatzende Europäer, die sich mit Gewalt das Land von den Ureinwohnern genommen haben. :


 
Was die Konquistadoren ca 200 Jahre früher, noch richtige Europäer, mit Atahualpa und seinen Völkern getrieben hat kann sich durchaus mit den Yankees messen, und sollte nicht unter den Teppich gekehrt werden.


----------



## Rohstoff (21. Mai 2012)

Weder die Entschädigenden noch die Entschädigten haben die zu entschädigenden Ereignisse erlebt. Sie sind alle im Ist-Zustand zur Welt gekommen. Macht da eine Entschädigung noch Sinn? Haben die Kinder der Täter Schuld?

Diese lächerliche Summe wird rein gar nichts bewirken. Das ist wohl eher eine medienwirksame politische Aktion... Man zeigt guten Willen, will aber weiterhin nichts Gutes tun... Toll!


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2012)

Rohstoff schrieb:


> Weder die Entschädigenden noch die Entschädigten haben die zu entschädigenden Ereignisse erlebt. Sie sind alle im Ist-Zustand zur Welt gekommen. Macht da eine Entschädigung noch Sinn? Haben die Kinder der Täter Schuld?
> 
> Diese lächerliche Summe wird rein gar nichts bewirken. Das ist wohl eher eine medienwirksame politische Aktion... Man zeigt guten Willen, will aber weiterhin nichts Gutes tun... Toll!


 
Da hast du Recht, bei der Anzahl Indianer ist es für jeden einzelnen einfach nichts. NAtürlich hat es mit Politik was zu tun, das heisst jetzt nicht das Politiker schlechte Menschen sind, aber es wahrscheinlich wirklich nur Werbung für sich selbst. Bei der nächsten Präsidentenwahl in der USA hat Obama schon mal was gemacht was die heutugen Amis dann als toll empfinden. Aber die Regierung kommt immer an Geld irgendwie, vielleicht erhöhen die irgendwas was die Staatskasse wieder füllt und dann war es wirklich nur Werbung für sich selbst und sowas verabscheue ich, wenn die den Indianern Geld geben wollen, dann hätte es nicht nur früher sein sollen, sondern auch etwas mehr. Ich kenne nicht alle Feiertage der USA, aber wenn es keinen gibt als Andenken an die Indiander dann sollte einer eingeführt werden. Der muss dann aber sinnvoll genutzt werden und nicht einfach sich vollsaufen.


----------



## RyzA (21. Mai 2012)

Ich denke mit Geld kann man den verursachten Schaden nicht einfach so wegwischen. Aber immerhin eine großzügige Geste.


> Da hast du Recht, bei der Anzahl Indianer ist es für jeden einzelnen einfach nichts.


Stimmt eigentlich. Bei 1 Million Indianer sind es 1000 Dollar pro Person. Ist wirklich nicht viel. Obwohl die Summe hoch erscheint.


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (21. Mai 2012)

Klasse Idee...es ist ja nicht nur Jahrhunderte der Unterdrückung....Landraub...v.a. ist es die kulturelle Entwurzelung, die sehr viel schwerer Wiegt..Die mit dem Stecken in Reservate sicherlich nicht ausreichend bedient wird.


Aber im Kino gefällt ja ab und an der "ursprüngliche Wilde", mit seiner Manitou-Weisheit den"moralisch-kompaßlosen-Durchschnitts-Ami" wieder auf Kurs bringen darf ! Dafür ist er dann gut. Was der Hinweiß auf seine Alkoholproblematik in nicht wenigen Reservaten angeht, da darf dann sicher auch (wenn auch nicht ausschliesslich) nach tiefergründigen Ursachen geschaut werden... 1 Milliarde $...ein symbolischer Geld-Act. Mehr nicht..
Gut, die kulturelle Anerkennung fällt sicherlich angesichts von teils massiven sozio-kulturellen Problemen nicht jedem Menschen leicht.., ich würde dieses aber als noch als viel wichtiger erachten.
Aber vielleicht ist ja diese 1.000000000 $ als ein symbolischer Kniefall (Willi Brandt konnte dieses ja auch!) ein erster Anfang!


----------



## sfc (21. Mai 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Wohl in Geschichte nicht aufgepasst?! Was ist dann dieses Bild hier? Das ist ein Bild von Willy Brandt, wie er 1970 im ehemaligen Warschauer Ghetto kniet und um Vergebung bittet! Eine Spontane Geste, ungeplant, was auf die Aufrichtigkeit derselben schließen lässt.
> 
> Im Falle der Verbrechen der USA gegenüber den amerikanischen Ureinwohnern ist meines Erachtens eine ähnliche Geste angebracht.



Wieso sollte es angebracht sein? Die damalige Generation inklusive Brandts Wählerschaft war noch unmittelbar an den Verbrechen beteilig. Schließlich war 1970 der Zweite Weltkrieg erst 25 Jahre vorbei. Angie muss sicherlich nicht mehr vor den Juden auf die Knie fallen. Ebenso wenig Obama oder ein x-beliebiger US-Amerikaner vor den Ureinwohnern. 



mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das ist alles lächerlich. Jeden Morgen in der  Schule schwören die Nachkommen der Einwanderer dem Land treue, das ihnen  nicht gehört. Ich kann wenigstens sagen, dass ich dem Land die treue  schwöre, dass meine Vorväter nicht von Ureinwohnern mit Gewalt genommen  haben.


 
_Wir_ haben vor gar nicht so langer Zeit eine urdeutsche  Bevölkerungsgruppe enteignet und größtenteils hingerichtet. Deren  Besitztümer in Grund, Kapital und Wertgegenständen annektiert. Sollte  man immer im Hinterkopf haben, wenn man Omas gutes Silberbesteck mal  wieder aus der Mottenkiste krempelt - oder den pösen US-Amerikanern ihre Geschichte vorhält. Ist aber beides Vergangenheit, die man der heutigen Generation nicht mehr vorhalten kann. Falls doch, sollte man aber auch mal bei sich selbst stochern und nicht nur bei den anderen. _Gehören_ tut uns nach deiner Definition nämlich auch nicht alles von dem, was wir beanspruchen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2012)

Wirklich jedes Land hat Leichen im Keller, aber Obama würde es sicherlich gut zu Gesicht stehen dem Ureinwohner sowie den Farbigen  nach dem ewig langen Rassismus mit einer Geste Tribut zu zollen.


----------



## onslaught (22. Mai 2012)

Weil die jetzt lebenden Amis keine Indianer massakriert haben soll das eine Entschuldigung sein daß es keine Gerechtigkeit gibt, oder nicht mal Ansätze eine herzustellen ? Auch Schulden sind Erblich, und diese Generationen profitieren von den Schulden die ihre UrUrgroßväter gemacht haben.Geld und Gesten sind eine bequeme Sache, ändern aber nichts am Zustand.


----------



## wheeler (22. Mai 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich jedes Land hat Leichen im Keller, aber Obama würde es sicherlich gut zu Gesicht stehen dem Ureinwohner sowie den Farbigen  nach dem ewig langen Rassismus mit einer Geste Tribut zu zollen.



Obama ? Der ist bald Geschichte und dann gibt's nen neuen Präsident


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2012)

wheeler schrieb:


> Obama ? Der ist bald Geschichte und dann gibt's nen neuen Präsident



Vielleicht ja mal ein Indianer


----------



## MOD6699 (22. Mai 2012)

Ich finds gut. Kommt allerdings auch auf den Blickwinkel an. Natürlich ist es viel zu wenig aber eben besser als nichts. Und nichts hätten sie auch bekommen können... es gibt sicherlich noch reichlich Politiker die die ausrotten würden weil sie nur Geld kosten. Ich bin ja auch der Meinung das sich mal was ändern müsste wird es aber nie. Es gibt eben eine Grenze und wenn die überschritten ist kümmert der Nebenmann einen nur noch Dreck; Geld.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Weil die jetzt lebenden Amis keine Indianer massakriert haben soll das eine Entschuldigung sein daß es keine Gerechtigkeit gibt, oder nicht mal Ansätze eine herzustellen ?



Das soll ein Hinweis darauf sein, dass personenbezogene "Gerechtigkeit"sbegriffe nicht mehr anwendbar sind und man sich stattdessen höchsten um die (z.B. Chancen-)Gerechtigkeit in einer bestehenden Gesellschaft kümmern könnte. Entsprechend geht es nicht um "Schuldige" (alle tot) und "Opfer" (sowieso tot), sondern um "Profiteure" und "Benachteiligte".


----------



## onslaught (22. Mai 2012)

Nicht "könnte" sondern eben "muss".

Willi Brandt war auch nicht schuld daß Deutschland Polen überfallen hat. Die Summen für die Wiedergutmachungsleistungen die Deutschland geleistet hat haben auch nicht die Verbrecher aufgebracht die den 2. Weltkrieg angezettelt haben.

Die, die das geraubte Land geerbt haben, haben auch die Schuld(+Profit) geerbt. Die Schuldigen sind tot also kann man nur von den Erben   verlangen die Schuld zu mildern und den wahren Besitzern des Landes ein Stück Anerkennung und Gerechtigkeit widerfahren zu lassen.
Abgetragen kann die Schuld nicht mehr werden, aber Geld in die "Reservate" zu pumpen ist das einzigste was sie können.


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Mai 2012)

sfc schrieb:


> _Wir_ haben vor gar nicht so langer Zeit eine urdeutsche  Bevölkerungsgruppe enteignet und größtenteils hingerichtet. Deren  Besitztümer in Grund, Kapital und Wertgegenständen annektiert. Sollte  man immer im Hinterkopf haben, wenn man Omas gutes Silberbesteck mal  wieder aus der Mottenkiste krempelt - oder den pösen US-Amerikanern ihre Geschichte vorhält. Ist aber beides Vergangenheit, die man der heutigen Generation nicht mehr vorhalten kann. Falls doch, sollte man aber auch mal bei sich selbst stochern und nicht nur bei den anderen. _Gehören_ tut uns nach deiner Definition nämlich auch nicht alles von dem, was wir beanspruchen.


 
Das ist natürlich richtig - die Europäer kamen im Falle Amerikas jedoch von Außen, und vorher haben die Ureinwohner dort Jahrhunderte friedlich im Einklang mit der Natur gelebt. Die Juden jedoch existierten mal mehr mal weniger geliebt in Deutschland, schon im Mittelalter waren sie nicht sehr beliebt, und die Nazis haben das halt wieder entflammt. Ich kann jedoch immer noch mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass ich tatsächlich in meinem Land bin und nicht die echten Bewohner Deutschlands dank meiner Vorväter verdrängt habe.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Mai 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> und vorher haben die Ureinwohner dort Jahrhunderte friedlich im Einklang mit der Natur gelebt.


 
Was ich mich jetzt frage: Woher will man das wissen?


----------



## mixxed_up (25. Mai 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Was ich mich jetzt frage: Woher will man das wissen?


 
Ein paar Tage vorher werden die wohl kaum ihren Glauben, ihre Traditionen etc. ausgebildet haben oder gar erst dann dort hingezogen sein. 

Außerdem sind die Leute dort in frühgeschichtlicher Zeit aus Asien gekommen. Man kann also fast von Jahrtausenden ausgehen, die sie dort gelebt haben.


----------



## Seeefe (25. Mai 2012)

Aber wer sagt, das sie nicht auch ein anderes Volk versklavt oder andere Völker getötet haben, die dort gelebt haben?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. Mai 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber wer sagt, das sie nicht auch ein anderes Volk versklavt oder andere Völker getötet haben, die dort gelebt haben?


 
Kann durchaus sein, aber von deren Nachkommen hat keiner mehr das Empfinden von "Invasoren" verdrängt oder versklavt worden zu sein. Die Wunde schmerzt noch und ist noch nicht verheilt, wenn ich mir diese Methapher erlauben darf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Mai 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die Leute dort in frühgeschichtlicher Zeit aus Asien gekommen. Man kann also fast von Jahrtausenden ausgehen, die sie dort gelebt haben.


 
Er meinte vermutlich eher den "Einklang mit der Natur", denn immerhin ist nach der letzten Eiszeit eine verdächtig hohe Zahl großer Landsäuger aus Nord- und Mittelamerika verschwunden und komischerweise tauchen in der Periode auch Hinweise auf Besiedelung durch _Homo sapiens_ auf...

Aber:
Das ganze hat wohl wenig mit dem Verhältniss USA <-> Indianer zu tun.


----------



## Icejester (25. Mai 2012)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich richtig - die Europäer kamen im Falle Amerikas jedoch von Außen, und vorher haben die Ureinwohner dort Jahrhunderte friedlich im Einklang mit der Natur gelebt.



Lies mal "Kollaps" von Jared Diamond. Friedlichkeit und Einklang mit der Natur sehen aber gehörig anders aus als das, was so einige Ureinwohner Amerikas, der Südsee, die Wikinger und noch viele andere in grauer Vorzeit gemacht haben.



> Die Juden jedoch existierten mal mehr mal weniger geliebt in Deutschland, schon im Mittelalter waren sie nicht sehr beliebt, und die Nazis haben das halt wieder entflammt.


Was zum größten Teil wirtschaftliche Hintergründe hatte. Wenn ich jemandem Geld schulde (der Beruf des Geldverleihers stand Christen aus religiösen Gründen nicht offen, viele andere Berufe durften Juden nicht ausüben), ist es sehr praktisch, den mit offizieller Erlaubnis aus der Stadt zu jagen oder totzuschlagen. Schneller hat sich noch nie jemand entschuldet.


----------



## mixxed_up (28. Mai 2012)

Naja, Einklang mit der Natur ist bei den Indianern zumindest eher richtig als bei den europäischen Invasoren - der Büffel beispielsweise verschwand durch massive Bejagung beinahe. Im 16. Jahrhundert gab es in Nordamerika ca. 30 Millionen Büffel, Ende des 19. Jahrhundert waren es weniger als 100 Exemplare! Die Indianer jedoch und Weiße, die vor 1870 dort lebten, haben sie nur für den Eigenbedarf geschossen und nur so viel sie brauchten. (Quelle Wikipedia)

Aber Mensch ist Mensch, das vergaß ich, und sie alle hatten in jeder Epoche ein mörderisches Verlangen ...


----------



## RuhigeHand (30. Mai 2012)

Gewisse geschichtliche Ereignisse lassen sich nicht rückgängig machen, man denke an italienische Reparationszahlungen, da ein Legionär Hühner eines Vorfahren von mir geklaut hat. Wichtig ist im jetzt für eine Gleichberechtigung zu sorgen, Selbstbestimmung in den Grenzen der Demokratischen Ordung. Ich bin gegen irgendwelche monetären Wiedergutmachungen, sondern die offizielle Aufnahme der Urbevölkerung in die Geschichte eines Landes inklusive der Aufarbeitung möglicher Vertreibungen und Unterdrüclung.


----------



## MOD6699 (1. Juni 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Gewisse geschichtliche Ereignisse lassen sich nicht rückgängig machen, man denke an italienische Reparationszahlungen, da ein Legionär Hühner eines Vorfahren von mir geklaut hat. Wichtig ist im jetzt für eine Gleichberechtigung zu sorgen, Selbstbestimmung in den Grenzen der Demokratischen Ordung. Ich bin gegen irgendwelche monetären Wiedergutmachungen, sondern die offizielle Aufnahme der Urbevölkerung in die Geschichte eines Landes inklusive der Aufarbeitung möglicher Vertreibungen und Unterdrüclung.



Naja dumm gesagt davon kann man sich aber nichts kaufen^^ Letztlich wird es auf das Geld hinauslaufen da die Indianer das ja auch haben wollen. Ob das zu einer Besserung verhilft wird man dann sehen... also eher nein.


----------



## RuhigeHand (1. Juni 2012)

Ich denke eher vom Geld kann man sich nichts was länger wie eine Generation Bestand hat kaufen.  Sachen wie kulturelle Anerkennung, echte Chancengleichheit und die Teilnahme am öffentlichen Leben bekommt man auch mit 10 Mrd nicht und ein Wirtschaftsprogramm für die Alkoholindustrie braucht auch keiner.


----------



## Seeefe (2. Juni 2012)

RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Sachen wie kulturelle Anerkennung, echte Chancengleichheit und die Teilnahme am öffentlichen Leben bekommt man auch mit 10 Mrd nicht


 
Da wär ich mir in manchen Punkten nicht sicher


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Da wär ich mir in manchen Punkten nicht sicher


 
Du meinst das die sich kulturelle Annerkennung kaufen können? Müssten dafür nicht die Amis abstimmen ob sie wollen das "die Besitzer ihres Landes" Annerkannt werden?


----------



## Seeefe (2. Juni 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du meinst das die sich kulturelle Annerkennung kaufen können? Müssten dafür nicht die Amis abstimmen ob sie wollen das "die Besitzer ihres Landes" Annerkannt werden?


 
Diesen Punkt meinte ich jetzt nicht, aber teilnahme am öffentlichen leben kann man sich locker erkaufen und joa Chancengleichheit ist jetzt auch nicht unkaufbar


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Diesen Punkt meinte ich jetzt nicht, aber teilnahme am öffentlichen leben kann man sich locker erkaufen und joa Chancengleichheit ist jetzt auch nicht unkaufbar


 
Die Teilnahme am öffentlichem LEben kann man sich schon erkaufen, wie meinst du das mit der Chancengleichheit?
Muss da nur Obama ein Gesetz einbringen was den Indianern Chancengleichheit gewährt? Oder wie läuft das ab?


----------



## onslaught (4. Juni 2012)

"unkaufbar" grenzt an Vergewaltigung  wie wärs mit unkäuflich ?

Wenn die Indianer als Mitbürger anerkannt werden, ergibt sich die Chancengleichheit doch automatisch, sicherlich, das brauch seine Zeit. Nach ein zwei Generationen ist das aber bestimmt der Fall. Ein Anfang muss halt gemacht werden.


----------



## RuhigeHand (4. Juni 2012)

Genauso sehe ich das auch, wenn jetzt tatsächlich eine Mrd direkt gezahlt wird bessert sich das Verhältnis zwischen den Einwanderen und der ehemaligen Urbevölkerung sicher nicht. Vorallem sollte die Urbevölkerung zustimmen wäre wohl für die USA als Staat die Sache vom Tisch und mögliche weitere Zugeständnisse (Selbstverwaltung, etc.) wohl unmöglich. Dazu muss noch beachtet werden, wer ist Indianer, wer hat Einschränkungen und wer darf für alle Indianer sprechen/zustimmen/unterschreiben?


----------



## Icejester (4. Juni 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Wenn die Indianer als Mitbürger anerkannt werden, ergibt sich die Chancengleichheit doch automatisch, sicherlich, das brauch seine Zeit. Nach ein zwei Generationen ist das aber bestimmt der Fall. Ein Anfang muss halt gemacht werden.


 
Die Indianer sind schon länger als seit zwei Generationen amerikanische Staatsbürger. Und ich glaube, sie werden in den USA mehr als Mitbürger anerkannt als das bspw. hier der Fall wäre.



RuhigeHand schrieb:


> Genauso sehe ich das auch, wenn jetzt tatsächlich eine Mrd direkt gezahlt wird bessert sich das Verhältnis zwischen den Einwanderen und der ehemaligen Urbevölkerung sicher nicht. Vorallem sollte die Urbevölkerung zustimmen wäre wohl für die USA als Staat die Sache vom Tisch und mögliche weitere Zugeständnisse (Selbstverwaltung, etc.) wohl unmöglich. Dazu muss noch beachtet werden, wer ist Indianer, wer hat Einschränkungen und wer darf für alle Indianer sprechen/zustimmen/unterschreiben?



Das ist ein interessanter Punkt. Innerhalb der Reservate haben die Indianer tatsächlich sehr weitgehende Selbstbestimmungs- und Selbstverwaltungsrechte. Das geht so weit, daß keine bundestaatliche amerikanische Polizei bei Straftaten innerhalb der Reservate ermittelt. Dafür haben die Indianer ihre eigenen Leute und eigenen Regeln mitsamt traditioneller Stammesgesetzgebung. Lediglich wenn Nicht-Indianer betroffen sind oder es sich um Mordfälle handelt, kommt da die normale Polizei zum Einsatz. Ich finde das insgesamt sehr großzügig.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Die Indianer sind schon länger als seit zwei Generationen amerikanische Staatsbürger. Und ich glaube, sie werden in den USA mehr als Mitbürger anerkannt als das bspw. hier der Fall wäre.



Trotzdem sind sie eine Minderheit und die werden wie alle Minderheiten überall kritischer betrachtet und eher ausgegrenzt.


----------



## onslaught (4. Juni 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Die Indianer sind schon länger als seit zwei Generationen amerikanische Staatsbürger. Und ich glaube, sie werden in den USA mehr als Mitbürger anerkannt als das bspw. hier der Fall wäre.



So einfach ist das auch wieder nicht. Indian Citizenship Act

Der Rassismuß ist ein viel größeres Problem als bei uns hier. Wenn sich auf einen Job 3 Indianer bewerben und 1 weißer wird meißtens in erster Linie nach Hautfarbe entschieden, dann nach Qualifikation. (Quelle: 3 meiner Cousins in den Staaten)
Das meine ich mit Anerkennung.


----------



## hBGl (5. Juni 2012)

> USA zahlt Indianern 1Mrd Dollar


Und dann auch noch dieser nutzlose Dollar mit dem die USA den Rest der Welt seit Jahrzehnten ausbeutet. Praktisch ein Zeichen amerikanischer Knechtschaft.
Hätten die USA den Indianern ein paar Tonnen Gold geschenkt oder irgendwas mit meteriellem Wert, z.B. das gestohlene Land. Die Indianer sollten wie die, Juden von der BRD, viel mehr Kohle fordern und vor allem Sachwerte wie z.B. U-Boote.

Der Tag an dem die BRD Geld für deutsche Landverluste und alliierte Kriegsverbrechen () fordert wird niemand mehr erleben.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juni 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> So einfach ist das auch wieder nicht. Indian Citizenship Act
> 
> Der Rassismuß ist ein viel größeres Problem als bei uns hier. Wenn sich auf einen Job 3 Indianer bewerben und 1 weißer wird meißtens in erster Linie nach Hautfarbe entschieden, dann nach Qualifikation. (Quelle: 3 meiner Cousins in den Staaten)
> Das meine ich mit Anerkennung.


 
Ganz ehrlich, das ist völlig falsch! 

Bei uns siehts doch genauso aus. Hans Müller und Abdul Özgrulu: Was glaubst du, wer kriegt den Job, ohne jetzt auf die Qualifikationen zu schauen. 

Ich finde sowieso, das wir uns viel zu sehr hier über die Umstände in den USA gedanken machen, bei uns siehts ja auch nicht besser aus, mit unseren Minderheiten.


@hBGI



> Der Tag an dem die BRD Geld für deutsche Landverluste und alliierte Kriegsverbrechen () fordert wird niemand mehr erleben.


Warum auch, das steht uns finde ich auch in keinsterweise zu, nach all dem Elend was wir an mehreren Völkern verünbt haben. Aber deine Meinungen sind ja meistens eher suspekt und USA feindselig.
Ist aber auch nicht das Thema.


----------



## onslaught (5. Juni 2012)

Wieso ganz falsch ? Der Unterschied im Grad der Ungerechtigkeit spielt doch keine Rolle


----------



## Icejester (5. Juni 2012)

hBGl schrieb:


> Der Tag an dem die BRD Geld für deutsche Landverluste und alliierte Kriegsverbrechen () fordert wird niemand mehr erleben.


 
Wer verliert, hat ja auch nicht zu fordern. Das ist doch der Sinn von Krieg: Land- oder Rohstoffgewinn. Wenn man gewinnt und nachher jemanden entschädigen soll, wäre das doch totaler Quatsch.


----------



## Seeefe (5. Juni 2012)

onslaught schrieb:


> Wieso ganz falsch ? Der Unterschied im Grad der Ungerechtigkeit spielt doch keine Rolle


 
Ich meine den part, indem du geschrieben hast, das der Rassismus in den USA größer ist als bei uns hier.


----------



## hBGl (5. Juni 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich meine den part, indem du geschrieben hast, das der Rassismus in den USA größer ist als bei uns hier.


 
Ist er auch: Racism in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Du glaubst doch nicht, dass es in einem Land wo alle Kulturen der Welt leben weniger Rassismus gibt als in Deutschland?

Mein Einwurf im letzten Posting war wirklich nur ein Einwurf. Wer mit mir diskutieren will: PN ansonsten neuen Thread aufmachen. Ich habe auf einen neuen Thread keinen Bock.


----------



## Hamilkar (16. Juni 2012)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hi zusammen
> 
> Bin vorhin im Pro7 Teletext auf diese Nachricht gestossen, die USA will den Indianerstämmen 1Mrd Dollar zahlen, so zusagen als Entschädigung dafür das die Indianerstämme am Umsatz nie was abbekommen haben obwohl es ihr Land war.
> Online gibt es denn Artikel bei Focus, hier zu lesen.
> ...





Absolut überfällig und viel zu geringer Betrag. Wenn man sich nur anschaut mit welch unfaßbarer Brutalität die US Army sich das Territorium der Indianer erobert hat und wie viele Indianer dabei "abgeschlachtet" worden sind und abschließend das unendliche Elend der Indianer, dann ist diese Summe viel zu gering. Aber die US-Administration unter Clinton hat sich, übrigens zu recht, darum gekümmert, das die ehemaligen Zwangsabeiter des Dritte Reiches durch die Bundesrepublik mit 10 Milliarden entschädigt worden sind. Nur bei den eigenen Untaten hatte man es nicht so eilig und ob das eine konservative US-Regierung überhuapt getan hätte, da sind Zweifel angebracht.


----------

